# Lelit Anna Pl41TEMD steam wand tip replacement



## Elegantyak (Aug 12, 2021)

Does anybody know where I could buy a different steam wand for this machine? I am not a fan of the 1 hole steam wand.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

@Elegantyak - try phoning Espresso Underground. They sell loads of Lelit spare parts.

Now, saying that, I doubt you'll find anything suitable from Lelit itself. Worth a try, but I wouldn't keep my hopes up.

Providing you figure out the thread size and whether it's male or female, you can try anything, but doubt you'll gain anything.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Not familiar with the machine but the tip should be changeable, it looks like it would be a 'male' threaded tip possibly 8 mm. Wrap the tip with tape, hold the wand and use grips / pliers to remove the tip, check the thread dimension .


----------

